# GUANGZHOU | Yuexiu International Financial Center | 200m | 43 fl | 146m | 32 fl | 100m x 2 | 27 fl | U/C



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Yuexiu International Financial Center


location ： Lingshan Island Point in the Mingzhu Bay ， Nansha District

Developer: Yuexiu Real Estate

Architect: Aedas

The project land covers an area of 49,500 square meters, with a construction area of 222,483 square meters and a total investment of about 3 billion yuan.

office tower A :200 m , 43 fl
office tower B: 146 m , 32fl
residence tower C: 100m, 27 fl
residence tower D: 100m, 27 fl






南沙越秀国际金融中心|220米43层|146米32层|100米27层|封顶 - 广州 - 高楼迷摩天族


南沙越秀国际金融中心|220米43层|146米32层|100米27层|封顶 ,高楼迷摩天族



gaoloumi.cc









哇~总投资达134亿！明珠湾区6大总部项目集中开工


哇~总投资达134亿！明珠湾区6大总部项目集中开工,




dy.163.com





render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

This project located in Lingshan Island of Nansha.

The urban plan of Lingshan Island of Nansha as below:


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The Lingshan Island of Nansha render


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The Lingshan Island of Nansha photo


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)




----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

The project is currently under construction, the main body of an apartment building that has been capped.

The H-shaped twin towers (office buildings) have just appeared on the ground. The three main construction towers are 27 stories, 31 stories, and 43 stories high, as shown in the figure. The construction is expected to be completed in the second half of 2022.



photo by 薛启明 from gaoloumi 

2020-6-15












2020-10-23


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo from gaoloumi 

2020-12-2


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo by SOUTH9527 from gaoloumi 2021-4-19










Photo by 求实 from gaoloumi


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*July 9:*








广州南沙灵山岛尖航拍 by 陈建岚（Allen-SKY） on 500px.com


----------



## Haieg (Aug 17, 2020)

posted on gaoloumi by 

elmzenz
on 27th July 2021


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a recent construction update of these towers in the form of a few screenshots from an aerial video of Lingshan Island on Xigua dated around 2 weeks ago.


https://www.ixigua.com/7050780811347362312?logTag=da6d6131d6e82c91bd47


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

@lawdefender, I like building with skybridges linking them


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-01-22 by BenLeo2020


----------



## Zaz965 (Jan 24, 2015)

the skybridge is already installed


----------



## zwamborn (Sep 20, 2009)

2022-02-22 by dengjunying


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a beautiful aerial screenshot photo of these two connected towers and the surrounding development of Lingshan Island coming together so nicely. Nansha seems to be among the best areas in the Pearl River Delta.


https://www.ixigua.com/7077494625895875079?logTag=7caa2a078ef77779b5bf


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Here's a 4K Xigua video screenshot from the last few days showing this building and the surrounding Lingshan Island development coming together from a different angle.


https://www.ixigua.com/7080431074253210124?logTag=4be1c9466499041f652a


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Some excellent video screenshots from the last few days capturing these connected towers and their neighbouring buildings under construction on Lingshan Island. Look carefully and one can see that cladding installation has progressed well in the last few weeks.


https://www.ixigua.com/7083402827539677708?logTag=497281ecda40e8976e4c


----------



## 499towersofchina (Dec 24, 2021)

Brilliant 4K xigua video screenshot here capturing Lingshan Island and it's surrounding waterways and mountains. This 200m Yuexiu Fortune Center is located right in the centre and one can see that cladding installation is continuing to make progress if you open the image and zoom in.


https://www.ixigua.com/7085250179129049614?logTag=666851a90271fa8eb500


----------



## lawdefender (Aug 25, 2013)

Photo from gaoloumi 2022-5


----------

